# double aufrunden



## maexchen (9. Feb 2007)

Hallo!

Ich will eine double Zahl immer aufrunden auf einen ganzzahligen Wert. Das ganze soll auch für negative Zahlen funktionieren. Verwende momentan folgendes:

```
float maximum = (float) Math.round(max);
```

Die Zahle 2.2 zB wird aber abgerundet auf 2, soll aber auf 3 aufgerundet werden.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (9. Feb 2007)

int i = new Double(d).intValue()

ohne Gewähr


----------



## Der Müde Joe (9. Feb 2007)

sorry aufrunden

i = i+1
noch


----------



## DP (9. Feb 2007)

System.out.println(Math.ceil(2.2));

> 3.0


----------



## HLX (9. Feb 2007)

Math.ceil(float)


----------



## SlaterB (9. Feb 2007)

bzw. Math.ceil(double)


----------



## Der Müde Joe (9. Feb 2007)

oh gibts ja, wusste ich gar nicht 
StrictMath.ceil(double)


----------

